# Sick with tremors then dying



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

A friend of mine just contacted me and I really do not have the answer for them.

"I've had two hens die in two days. I have given entire flock antibiotics. They don't act sick long. They get where they can't walk then they die. The only other symptom is they loose their color. Any suggestions? Worried about my babies.

3 more chickens sick..heart is breaking..new symptom is tremors (whole bodies shaking), can't walk well and they fall over like they have no balance..gave them antibiotics.."

Please help us determine the problem if you can.

Thank you.
www.chickenreview.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its nearly impossible to deal with issues like this through an intermediary. Obviously they have caught something or eaten something that is poisoning them. 

Have the owner call the state vet. Ask them what is involved for having a necropsy done. Ask the vet if there are any current diseases in the area. 

In the mean time, tell them to purchase new feed. Make certain remove all old feed. To not allow free ranging.


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Its nearly impossible to deal with issues like this through an intermediary. Obviously they have caught something or eaten something that is poisoning them.
> 
> Have the owner call the state vet. Ask them what is involved for having a necropsy done. Ask the vet if there are any current diseases in the area.
> 
> In the mean time, tell them to purchase new feed. Make certain remove all old feed. To not allow free ranging.


Hi Robin, I am thinking like you on this but it is just so hard to try to diagnose something that you cannot see or be a part of sometimes. I wonder also if they have not found a source of food that is poisonous to them and have all shared in eating it. As chickens are they will all eat from the same source if they see another eating from it. It is a hard thing for her to watch them die and feel helpless.

Thank you for your response

Charles.
www.chickenreview.com


----------

